# Which states accept MA academy?



## ryan933

I understand NH accepts the MA full-time academy. Does anyone know which other states accept the MA academy?

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## PBC FL Cop

Florida will, you'll only have to attend a comparative compliance course, which is 3 weeks and then pass the Florida State LEO Exam to become certified.


----------



## kttref

CT definitly doesn't. Although Chief Larabee isn't going to have to go through the CT academy when he comes down here. I'm jealous!


Florida and most Southern/Western States will take any states academy (with usually a 2 week (or so) course worth of that state's laws).


----------



## truthbetold

Florida takes lateral transfers. I almost took a job in Florida. They mandate that you take like a brief intermittent class two weeeks i believe full time. You also after that have to pass a test similar to the civil service test here but it is not every two years you can take it when it comes around. Usually 3 times a year. You may work though until you pass it. Ga and the southern states are always looking for lateral transfers from out of state. A good web page is american police beat. They have all postings. This page here is also posting out of state jobs. Good luck


----------



## Gil

truthbetold";p="50112 said:


> Florida takes lateral transfers. I almost took a job in Florida. They mandate that you take like a brief intermittent class two weeks i believe full time. You also after that have to pass a test similar to the civil service test here but it is not every two years you can take it when it comes around. Usually 3 times a year. You may work though until you pass it. Ga and the southern states are always looking for lateral transfers from out of state. A good web page is American police beat. They have all postings. This page here is also posting out of state jobs. Good luck


Some more info on GA.... (I looked into it when I was on vacation down there last April)

To be eligible for lateral entry all applicants must have served a minimum of two (2) years consecutive service as a sworn officer with a full service police agency. The full service law enforcement agency must have had a minimum staffing of fifty (50) sworn police personnel at the time of employment.

Lateral entry candidates must not have more than two (2) years break in service in order to apply for lateral entry credit.

The lateral entry program will allow up to five (5) years of previous service to be compensated.

Lateral entry candidates must meet all requirements and qualifications of employment and must successfully complete all state required training programs before being awarded lateral entry credit for previous service.

Prior military police service will not apply towards lateral entry experience.

Lateral entry approval will not apply towards the retirement calculation. (Years of service with another department will not be calculated towards retirement.)

Also check here...
http://www.apbweb.com/employment.htm


----------



## texdep

Texas does. You'll need to take a challange exam. 100 questions.

Only one try at the exam.


----------



## phuzz01

Just to clear up on New Hampshire, you still have to take the law package classes at the academy. Essentially, you sit in on the normal recruit academy classes that pertain to New Hampshire law. They were usually there for two or three classes per week.


----------



## PBC FL Cop

phuzz01";p="50178 said:


> Just to clear up on New Hampshire, you still have to take the law package classes at the academy. Essentially, you sit in on the normal recruit academy classes that pertain to New Hampshire law. They were usually there for two or three classes per week.


How long does this process normally take??


----------



## id1811xecj

Idaho Post accepts it with a one week law update and exam.


----------



## Mitpo62

Florida accepts the SSPO/fulltime academy from Mass. You must take their 12 day EOT course at a local academy then pass a state certification exam. Once complete with these you can work ANYWHERE in the state. I just returned from Florida and can fill you in if needed. It is a great place to get started in police work but it is not for everyone. At least not for my family. 
I enjoy writing this as the snow falls....


----------



## mpd61

Most Western/Southwestern states through POST (peace officer statndards &amp; training)

Colorado/Montana/Idaho/Washington/Oregon/Alaska/New Mexico for sure. I did research within last couple of years. Most State POST councils have websites with contact #'s and reciprocity standards etc. GO FOR IT!!!

:wink:


----------



## RoadDog32

*Other states that accept the MA MPOC?*

Anyone know if there is a list out there, or at least bunch of states off the top of their head that accept the MA MPOC? I heard florida does, but you do a couple weeks of inservice before you hit the road.


----------



## redpara

I've heard that Rhode Island MIGHT but I'd check. FLA does but you have to go throught a few weeks of law training / review. 

I've also heard there's some type of written certification test(?).

I did speak with a deputy near Pensacola about two years ago..if you have military experience and even part-time police experience, they'll grab you! Good luck. (remember everyone down south has a gun in the car)!!!


----------



## SCPDLT

Rhode Island will accept the Mass Academy you simply have to take a law class at the academy.


----------



## Macop

Ct does take the Ma academy, I know becasuse I contacted a few P.Ds that said thye would and have in the past. If you find a dept in Ct that wont its because the chief does not want to. I also contacted St Petersburg, Fla they said two wks one of which could be done online, with 1 yr of f/t experience.


----------



## ROBOCOP1982

I was under the impression that not even CT state troopers could transfer to a local CT department because their academy is not post certified. :|


----------



## Macop

ROBO I never heared that before but I can tell you this for certainey. I have a freind in E.Windsor who transfered form MA. He took a two wk law course with a private law firm. I went throught the process for Hartford and decided to turn it down but a Sgt from the academy told me that insteaed of going to thier 23 or 26 wk academy that I would only have to do 7 wks. He told me that they had just graduated a lateral class of a buch of ex Worcester/Springfield cops. Bloomfield, Ct told me I would have to go to the academy for 2/3 wks. Now there was one dept, that said no, they would not take the Ma academy, so I think it is up to the dept to try and get you a lateral or say screw ya and make you go through again. Needless to say I said thanks and goodbye, lol. If you go to the Ct post site it explains it.

http://www.post.state.ct.us/certific.htm


----------



## Mitpo62

Having returned recently from Florida, I can state that Mass academy/SS is accepted. You have to attend a 12 day course at the academy then take/pass the state certification exam. Once complete you can work anywhere in the state. The course and exam run about $1050. **the course covers defensive tactics, firearms, law, defensive driving, first aid/CPR**


----------



## Macop

Mitpo how difficult is the lateral progem in Fla. I am nervous because I have been a cop in MA for 10YRs and I am wondering how it will be to learn new law all over again.


----------



## PBC FL Cop

Hi MaCop,

Its not difficult at all, I worked in Mass for over 13yrs and dreaded the thought of re-learning laws when I moved to FLA. The class was filled with people from all over the country who were in the same boat, some with over 20yrs on the job. It was actually a good experience and everyone I went to the class with passed the State Exam and became certified. You won't have any problems.


----------



## j809

> I am nervous because I have been a cop in MA for 10YRs and I am wondering how it will be to learn new law all over again.


Aaron, are you nuts. You are a FT municipal officer on a good department, Quinn Bill and other bennies, not to mention working on the Cape. Stay where you are buddy!! :lol:


----------



## Macop

I know, i'm just curious about fl, I always have been.


----------

